# British Aikido History  from the 1950s



## Henry Ellis (Mar 16, 2021)

Hi, I would like to inform MT members of the new book "British Aikido History".  I trust this is the right place to submit this info ?
The book `British Aikido History` The story of two pioneers from the Kenshiro Abbe Era 1950s - The book, published by Amazon on the 7th March 2021 - Many old photos - stories - anecdotes to give the reader a taste of those early days. The B/W version is £6-35p also available a colour version at £27-00. please visit Amazon Aikido Books, see top of books image [Look inside ] see a free preview.
Regards
Henry Ellis Co-author " British Aikido History".


----------



## Brian King (Mar 19, 2021)

Looks interesting. Thank you @Henry Ellis


----------

